# Timing belt/chain info from Honestjohn



## Caveat (8 Sep 2007)

Thought the following list of cars that have timing *chains* instead of belts might be useful.

List doesn't appear to be exhaustive but should answer a few queries.

*Alfa Romeo:* 159 and Brera petrol engines.
*Audi:* 2.7 and 3.0 V6 TDI, all V8s.
*BMW:* All models since 1993
*Cadillac:* All models
*Chrysler:* Neon, PT Cruiser, 4.0 straight six, 300C petrol and diesel.
*Citroen:* C1 1.0 petrol.
*Daewoo:* Musso 2.9 diesel.
*Daihatsu:* YRV and Terios, Copen 1.3, Sirion 1.3.
*FIAT:* 1.3 litre Multijet diesel, Sedici 1.6 petrol.
*Ford:* Ka and Fiesta pushrod 1.3, Ka and Fiesta ohc 1.3, Ka 1.6, New Focus 1.6 100ps, C-Max 1.6 100ps and 1.8 125ps, all Mondeo 2001 - 2006, all Mondeo V6s, Mondeo 2.0 litre 4 cylinder petrol engines from 2007, Galaxy 2.3 and V6.
*Honda:* all Jazz, all 2006 Civic including 1.8i-VTEC, all 2.0 litre 4-cylinder, 2.2iCDTI diesel, 2.4 4-cylinder.
*Hyundai:* i30 1.4 and 1.6 petrol, 1.6 diesel, Grandeur 3.3V6 petrol.
*Isuzu:* 2007 twin-cam 2.5 diesel in D-Max and Rodeo pick-ups. 
*Jaguar:* all models except 2.7V6 diesel.
*KIA:* all 1.5 diesels in Cerato and Rio; 2.5 diesel in Sorento; Ce'ed 1.4 and 1.6 petrol, 1.6 diesel.
*Mazda:* all Mazda 3 except diesel, Mazda 5.
*Mercedes:* all models including A Class.
*MINI:* all models including 1.4 diesel, but not 2007 1.6 diesel.
*Mitsubishi:* All Colts, petrol and diesel, Shogun and L200 2.8 and 3.2 diesels.
*Nissan:* all Primara petrol, all recent Micra, Almera, Primera models except new Micra diesel and older Primera 2.0 diesel. Qashqai 2.0 diesel, X-Trail 2.2 diesel and 2007 X-Trail 2.0 diesel.
*Peugeot:* 107 1.0 1.0 litre petrol, 207 2007 MY 1.6 120PS and 150PS.
*Perodua:* MYVI 1.3.
*SAAB:* all petrol 4 cylinder engines and 2.2 diesel.
*SEAT:* 1.2 litre 3-cylinder petrol engine and Alhambra V6.
*SKODA:* 1.2 litre 3-cylinder petrol engine.
*Smart:* All FourFours, petrol and diesel.
*Subaru:* flat-four diesel from 2008.
*Suzuki:* 1.0 litre, 1.2 and 1.3 petrol engines, SX4 1.6 petrol.
*Ssangyong:* Musso 2.9 diesel.
*Toyota:* Aygo 1.0 petrol; all 1.0, 1.3, 1.5 VVTi and 1.4D-4D Yaris; 1.5 Prius; 1.4, 1.6, 1.8 Corolla VVTi petrol; all Auris engines; 1.8, 2.0 and 2.4 Avensis and Verso VVTi petrol, Avensis 2.0 and 2.2 diesel only from July 2006; 2.0 RAV-4 VVTi petrol, 2.2 RAV-4 diesel from 2006; LandCruiser LC 4.0 V6 petrol. 
*Vauxhall:* Agila 1.0 12v, 1.2 16v, Corsa 1.0 12v, 1.2 16v, DI 16v 1.7, 2.0 and 2.2 diesels, 2.2 petrol in Vectra and VX220, but not 2.2 Omega.
*VW:* 1.2 litre 3-cylinder petrol engine, 1.4 Litre TSI, Golf VR5 and VR6, Sharan VR6, all Touareg, all Phaeton (some VWs have gear train driven camshafts rather than belts or chains).

_Info from __www.honestjohn.co.uk_


----------



## Caveat (28 Sep 2007)

Not a bump, but on second thoughts would this be more helpful as a _key_ _post_ or something?


----------

